# Music on the hill?



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I ride with my iphone playing tunes and usually running Ski Tracks app, and I take a few photos throughout the day and it's usually fine. Keep it inside your jacket, close to you and it should be warm enough.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Jibxjunk said:


> So i recently bought an iphone its great and all but it turns off when it gets cold on the hill (cold up here in canada). Just wanted to know what you guys thought, maybe theres a special case or what ipod would be best for snowboarding? Any help would be apreciated!!!


Keep it in a pocket close to your body as stated above or throw a hand warmer in your pocket with it. The hand warmer works really well.


----------

